# Not much of a hunter, but great fun to shoot



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I told youngdon I would post about this gun. I've had it for five years. I worked with a guy that was having money problems and I bought it from him for $250.00 It's a Cobray, it came with the suspressor, four 30 shot mags and one 15 shot mag. It's in 9mm and I have not found any ammo that will not shoot from it. And yes it is a semi-auto.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is the predecessor to the mac-10 isn't it. Cobray built a quality product that was known for reliability and cutting edge technology.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> That is the predecessor to the mac-10 isn't it. Cobray built a quality product that was known for reliability and cutting edge technology.


yes, I believe they called this one a mac-11 in the 9mm.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, you're right.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

thats pretty sweet. Sure would be fun to fire a few rounds out of that beast.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That is cool. Would love to see it in action. Actually would like to shoot one myself.


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

Bad *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* gun! Get some video of that thing would ya!


----------

